# New freshwater fish & Aquatic plants will be ready for sale this Friday 11am list in



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

*New freshwater fish & Aquatic plants will be ready for sale this Friday 11am list in*

Here is the list of freshwater fish and Aquatic plants ready for sale this Friday

Common Name
*FRESHWATER FISH*
Assorted Angelfish
Female Betta (Thailand) 4cm
Betta Male Longtail Mix Colour 6-7cm
Red Oscar 7-8cm
Tiger Oscar 7-8cm
Electric Blue Hap. 7-8cm
Red Turquoise Discus 4.5-5cm
Blue Gourami 8cm
Gold Gourami 8cm
Elephant Nose 8-10cm
T-Barb 6cm
Tinfoil Barb 8-9cm
Golden Tinfoil Barb 8-9cm
Sumatera Tiger Barb 3.5cm
Green Tiger Barb 3-3.5cm
Cherry Barb 2.5cm
Gold Barb 3cm
Yellow Nyassa Peacock 5cm
Freiberg's Peacock 5cm
Electric Blue Hap. 5cm
Tangerine Peacock 5cm
Marble Angelfish
Red-Line Torpedo Barb 5-6cm
Giant Danio 4-5cm
Red Honey Dwarf Gourami 3cm
Dwarf Gourami 5cm
Sunset Dwarf Gourami 5.5cm
Emerald Dwarf Gourami 5.5cm
Black Tetra 3.5cm
Rummynose Tetra 2.5cm
Lemon Tetra 2.75cm
Pristella 2.5cm
Red Cobra Guppy
Red Cobra Female Guppy
Red Tuxedo Guppy
Red Blonde Female Guppy
Blue Cobra Guppy
Blue Metallic (Neon) Guppy 
Green Cobra Guppy
Leopard Tail Guppy
Red Wagtail Platy
Rainbow Platy
Sunset Mickey Mouse Platy
Red Swordtail
Gold Marble Angelfish
Assorted Angelfish
Siamese Shark 5-6cm
Hi-fin Pangasius sp. 6-7cm
Marble Clarias 5-6cm
Kuhli Loach
Silver/Bala Shark 4-5cm
Silver/Bala Shark 7.5cm
Redtail Black Shark 5cm
Assorted Swordtail
Cardinal Tetra 2cm
Neon Tetra 2.5cm
Pleco Hypostomus 5cm
White Hi-Fin Plecostomus 6.5cm
Leopard Hi-Fin 5cm
Orange Marble Hi-Fin 6.5cm
Assorted Corydoras 3cm
Clown Loach 5cm
Black Molly
Dalmation Molly (Silver/Marble)
Black Lyretail Molly
Assorted Lyretail Molly 
Rainbow Shark 5cm
Butterfly Fish 6-8cm
Red Fantail 
Red/White Fantail 
Calico Fantail 
Calico Fantail 
Red Oranda Grade A China
Red Comet Goldfish *
Red/White Comet Goldfish *
Assorted Balloon Molly 4cm


Common Name 
AQUARIUM PLANTS ALL POTTED 
Anubias afzeli 
Anubias barteri var.barteri 
Anubias congensis 
Anubias hastifolia 
Aponogeton ulvaceus 
Bolbtis heudelotii 
Anubias "Wrinkled Leaf" 
Alternanthera cardinalis - submerse
Alternanthera lilacina - submerse
Aponogeton crispus 
Cabomba aquatica 
Cabomba caroliniana - special	
Ceratopteris siliquosa 
Cordyline "Red edge" 
Cryptocoryne becketii 
Cryptocoryne wendtii "Green"/Tall form
Egeria densa 
Eustralis stellata - submerse 
Hemigraphis colorata "Exotica"	
Hygrophila angustifolia - submerse
Hygrophila difformis - submerse	
Ludwigia peruensis 
Nomaphila species "Red" 
Nymphaea "Tiger lotus green"	
Vallisneria spiralis 
Vallisneria spiralis "Striped" 
Vallisneria americana var natans


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

We have a very nice selection of freshwater fish and Aquatic plants


----------

